# What Collections have you created on your Kindle?



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

For some time I've had Books Read, Classics, and My Books, but I just recently created a collection for Discard.  I have so many titles on my Kindle that the Discard collection will act like my recycle bin on my desktop, storing the titles I just couldn't bring myself to finish.  What collections have you created to help organize your titles?


----------



## Seleya (Feb 25, 2011)

Mine are (in alphabetical order):

-China

-Classics

-Deverry (a fantasy series)

-Haikujaguar (the LiveJournal nick of an indy writer I love)

-History

- Japan

-Martin (G.R.R.)

-Other Fantasy

-Other science fiction

-Samples

-Urban Fantasy

-Taiwan

-Wheel of Time (Robert Jordan's series)


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I have general categories... fantasy, historical fiction, misc fiction, religion/spiritual, non fiction...etc.

I also have:  Currently Reading, Already Read, and Read Me that help me keep organized.  Oh and, Pure Crap for those books that I can't seem to finish.


----------



## Sporadic (May 1, 2009)

Screenplays
Games
Biographies
misc (whatever doesn't fit in the other collections)
Philip K. Dick
Stephen King
History
How To
Classics
Hunter S. Thompson


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

In no order:
That's Just Kid's stuff! - Y/A books
It's a War Out There - Military
Tales by Trish - Trish Lamoree books
To Infinity and Beyond! - SciFi
Witches and Werewolves and Vampires, Oh My! - Paranormal
Buy (self explanatory)
Samples (self explanatory)
You Can Look It Up! - Dictionaries and other references 
Urban Smurban, It's Still Fantasy - what you would expect
It's a Fantasy of Mine - Yes, fantasy
Joy of Cooking - Cook Books
Now that's Funny! - Humor
American History 101 -  Historical Novels
Oldies But Goodies - Classics
And that's the Truth, So There! - Non-Fiction
Love is a Mystery - Mystery romances, Duh!
Ah, Romance! - yes, romance
The Sporting Life -  Sports books
Travelog - Travelogs
What If? - Alternate Universe
In Today's World? - current themed fiction
I Say Old Chap - Stories from over there
Quickies - short stories
I'm Scared! - Horror
Thriller, Chiller - Clancy, etc.
Apocalypse Now - Apocalyptic novels
Charlaine My Darlin' - Charlaine Harris Books
Read 2010 - (self explanatory)
Read 2011 - (self explanatory)
Go West, Young Man - Westerns
It's a Mystery to Me - Mysteries
Tell Me About yourself - Autobiographies 
What Time is it? - Time travel scifi
Steampunk - Steampunk 
Sookie Sookie Sue! - Charlaine Harris' Sookie Stackhouse Books
Shhhhh! It's Deana Rayburn - the Silent in the...series

I like to be different, what can I say?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I overdo everything , as does my older daughter, and we both have a lot of collections. I have the following (not a complete list):

- Apps

. Currently Reaindg
. Read
. Reference
. Samples
. To Read Soon
. Try again

_ Al Past (Distant Cousin series)
_ David McAfee
_ Diana Gabaldon (Outlander series)
_ Elizabeth Peters (Amelia Peabody series)
_ Jane Austen
_ J.D. Robb (In Death series)
_ Neil Gaiman
_ Nelson DeMille
_ P.G. Wodehouse
_ Stephen King
_ Vince Flynn (Mitch Rapp series)

^ Bibles
^ Biography
^ Classics
^ Cookbooks
^ Couldn't Finish
^ Crime/Mystery/Suspense/Thriller
^ Egypt
^ Fantasy
^ Fiction
^ Ghosts
^ Historical Fiction
^ History
^ Horror
^ Humor
^ Kids' Books
^ Non-fiction
^ Paranormal
^ Politics
^ Product Manuals
^ Reference
^ Religious
^ Sci-Fi
^ Short Stories
^ Urban Fantasy
^ Vampires
^ Writing
^ Young Adult

{ Animals }
{ Art }
{ Books About Books }
{ Economics }
{ Entrepreneurship }

etc........

I know my collections are redundant, but at least they allow me to find things several ways.


----------



## Glen Krisch (Dec 21, 2010)

Wow, that's a lot of different ways to organize!  I especially like Sunshine's "crap" collection for unfinishables.  How soon will we have search engines on our Kindles to help us navigate?


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

intinst  just put us all to shame.


----------



## sparksd (Nov 28, 2010)

I use the combination of special characters and numerics to show my collections up front in the order I want when using Showing by Title.

|> 001 Reading
|> 010 Audiobook
|> 020 Biography
|> 030 Fiction
|> 040 Military History
|> 050 Non-Fiction
|> 060 Sci-Fi/Horror
|> 070 Short Stories, Poetry, Plays
|> 080 Games
|> 090 My Documents
|> 100 Reference
|> 110 Done

Dave


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

Geoffrey said:


> intinst just put us all to shame.


Between the way that he welcomes newbies to the way that he wishes people happy birthday to the things that he adds to the Infinity thread (not to mention his other contributions), he often puts us all to shame.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## wmwelch (Feb 26, 2011)

I only have a few, not a slew of them like many seem to.  They are as follows:

Currently Reading
Cookbooks
Insurance (I am currently studying for my state insurance license.)
Vampire Diaries
Audio Books
Free Books


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

Christopher Moore 
KB (for local authors AKA Kindleboards peeps)
Bosch (The Michael Connelly books)
Animals
Neil Gaiman
Sample -- Review Consideration (From books people have requested I review.)
YA
Jaye Wells
Celeb. Memoirs
Fairy tales and Fables
Religion
Ooh La La
Be Nice (books I've purchased out of pity.)
Sample  -- price (waiting for price to go down.)
Courtney Milan
Harlan (Ellison)
Politics, Race, and Civil Rights
Paranormal
MSPMN (That's books set in Minnesota)
Writing
Social Sciences and Self-help
Tudors and Related
European History -- Non-Tudor 
GLBTQ 
Samples -- Curious (Simply, when a writer comments somewhere and I wonder if they can actually write)
Horror
Romance
Anthologies & Short Stories
Singles
Classics and Lit
Shape-shifter
Stephen Fry
Biography/History
King-Hill (Stephen and Joe share a Father-Son Folder)
Stacia Kane
Vampire
Games
Laura Lippman/David Simon
Dean Koontz
Dennis Lehane
Victoria Dahl
Barbara Michaels/Elizabeth Peters


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

Samples
Fiction
Non-Fiction

And author categories for anyone I have 4+ books by.


----------



## TabbyMom (Dec 16, 2010)

I'm simple:
Read
Read in 2011
Samples
Marriage and Family

Hmm...I think I need more catagories...


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

I've got (in no particular order):

1) Samples Galore!
2) Outlander Series
3) Hawke Series
4) Baldacci Novels
5) Fire & Ice Series
6) Steig Larsson
7) Random Mysteries
5) Non-Fiction
6) Looking For An Adventure
7) Agent A.X.L. Pendergast Series
8 ) Sweet Novels
9) The Hunger Games Series
10) Harry Bosch Series
11) Falcon Banner Series
12) Richard Hannay Series
13) Codex Alera Series
14) James Joyce
15) Games
16) WTF!?
17) The Giver Series

Tris

P.S.
Yea for my 500th post!


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Tris said:


> I've got (in no particular order):
> 
> 1) Samples Galore!
> 2) Outlander Series
> ...


Hmmm. Now I'm thinking I want to change my 'Pure Crap' category to 'WTF!?'
lol.


----------



## Ja&#039;Nese Dixon (Jun 20, 2010)

I have quite a few. But my most popular are:

Read FIRST (which has too many books )
Free Reads
AA Romance
Free Mystery & Thrillers
Book Reviews

I need to borrow some of the collection titles for the prior posts here.


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Intinst, I want to hire you. Just lovely. I'm going to have to get more creative.

Mine are Nightstand, Book Club 2010-2011, Biography/Autobiography/Memoir, Historical Fiction, Contemporary Fiction, Mystery/Thriller, English Literary Classics, Anything Shakespeare, European Classics, The Ancients, General Nonfiction, Reference, Back on the Shelf, Lending Enabled, Samples. 



I borrowed Nightstand (for currently reading) and Back on the Shelf (for those I have completed) from other members here. Thanks. I might just have to plagiarize from intinst.   

Edit: Add one more...Recipes. Maybe to take a lesson from intinst I should rename it "What's Cookin', Good Lookin'.


----------



## IUHoosier (Aug 6, 2010)

I have 11 pages of categories.  Most are author names with a few dumping ground groups like Freebies, Oldies, Cookbooks, etc.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> Between the way that he welcomes newbies to the way that he wishes people happy birthday to the things that he adds to the Infinity thread (not to mention his other contributions), he often puts us all to shame.


So why can't he keep the computer desk neat and tidy?


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Love "WTF!?"!

Here are mine:

Sci Fi
Fantasy (thinking of breaking this one down)
Mystery
Classics
Indie
Fiction
Non Fiction
Short Stories
Bargins
Freebies
Kindle (User guide, dictionary, etc)
Freebies Recommended 
Games
Author Gift
Do Not Delete
Guppies
Freebies To Read
Christmas
Halloween
Jane Austen
Not Kindle (books not from Amazon)
Samples
Cozy Samples
PreOrders
In Death
Lemony Snicket


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

intinst said:


>


Aww, modest, too.


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm afraid I stole some of my category names, and can no longer remember who/where they came from, so apologies to anyone who's ideas I took, and much thanks to the creative genius' who thought them up!  (I think it was Luvmy4brats who first inspired me to use more interesting names.  I love instinst's ideas, too!)  Anyway, subject to change, but at the moment I have:

*** Coming Attractions *** (not yet read)
*** Sneak Peek *** (samples)
+ Just for Fun (games)

> * Treasure Chest * (favorites, ones I'll read more than once)
> A Touch of Grace (Christian Fiction)
> Adrenaline Rush (suspense)
> Arsenic and Old Lace (cozy mystery)
> Beam Me Up, Scotty (Sci-Fi)
> Happily Ever After (romance)
> Master Gracey's Collection (horror)
> Mistletoe and Holly (Christmas / holiday)
> Never Never Land (children's)
> Oldies but Goodies (classics)
> Right Here, Right Now (contemporary fiction)
> Square Pegs (anything that doesn't fit any of the other categories)
> The Otherworld (urban fantasy)
> Way Back When... (historical fiction)>
> Who Reads Short Shorts? (short stories, novellas)

>> Disney (mostly personal documents relating to Walt Disney World)
>> Food, Glorious Food (recipes, cookbooks)
>> Helpless Desk (reference, dictionaries, "how to's")
>> The Truth is Out There (all other non-fiction)

I love playing with categories.


----------



## LQueen (Feb 24, 2011)

I have mine by Authors and then a Classics collection so far....


----------



## monkeygirl351 (Mar 5, 2010)

I have:
Currently Reading
Books to buy(price watching mainly)
Mysteries and Thrillers
Horror
Classics
Historical Fiction
Fiction(where I put books I can't put elsewhere)
Nonfiction
Veterinary/Animal books
Samples
Stephen King
Dean Koontz
Sookie Stackhouse Books
True Crime


----------



## MLPMom (Nov 27, 2009)

Mine are my favorite authors and series and then I have some general too like Historical Fiction, Paranormal, etc.

for any series I have that I have more than two books in the series gets its own collection. It makes it nice because then I can find them all super fast. I have about 4 pages of collections. For any books that I can't finish I automatically archive them. I don't see why I should keep them on my kindle taking up space.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I just started trying to create collections today, stupidly not coming here to read what other people do first. I created genre collections and author name collections, putting each book in both. However when I came here I found the trick of using some non-alphabet character to make those collections group together. I would like the genre ones to stay together. Can I edit the names of the collections?


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

R. Reed said:


> Can I edit the names of the collections?


Yes, you can edit the collection names. From the Home page, just right-click on the collection name using the 5-way controller. You'll see the choice "Rename Collection" there.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

DreamWeaver said:


> Yes, you can edit the collection names. From the Home page, just right-click on the collection name using the 5-way controller. You'll see the choice "Rename Collection" there.


Thanks, DW.


----------



## aslagle (May 17, 2010)

I have all my books (even Amazon ones) stored in my Calibre library, and have them set up with series information. Then I use the Kindle collections plugin to automatically create a collection for each series. (I have the plugin ignore my "Unread" collection, so it never gets wiped out.)


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I am bringing a lot of my archived books into the K3 collections. Is it still true that the Kindle needs to chew on them (index) so I shouldn't bring in too many at once?

If I ever need a replacement Kindle I don't want to lose all this work. I heard that the collections can be moved to a new one, but how?


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

R. Reed said:


> I am bringing a lot of my archived books into the K3 collections. Is it still true that the Kindle needs to chew on them (index) so I shouldn't bring in too many at once?
> 
> If I ever need a replacement Kindle I don't want to lose all this work. I heard that the collections can be moved to a new one, but how?


I brought a lot of archived books across to my Kindle and it took awhile for indexing to happen. (I'm talking about several hundred books.)

When I sold my Kindle 2 (after I received my K3), all I had to do was choose the option in either menu, settings, or collections (it's been awhile) to import a collection. One of my daughter and I already had collections created. Since both daughters and I share a Kindle account, I had access to both collections. It seems as if I moved the archived books to my new Kindle first. Then they went into the appropriate collections automatically.


----------



## MissNettaboo (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok Thanks to you guys I renamed my collections so now they are:

Coming Attractions (whats new/unread)
On Deck (currently Reading)
What's Cookin' Good Lookin' (cookbooks)
Girls Just wanna have fun (Games)
Wait...what?? (Dictionaries and Guides)
Doobies and Pins 2011 (Completed 2011)


I am looking for something else for currently reading but thats what I have now..

I wish you could put a password on certain collections.. I have some adult storeis that I would like to do that with...lol I have a password on my device but sometimes (like at games and long dr waites..etc) I let my daughter read a book.. I do open it up for her and all..


----------



## Bowtome (Jan 28, 2011)

Mine are boring

Read
Paid for
Free
Games
Short Stories


----------



## MissNettaboo (Jan 4, 2011)

Ok..I know this question has prob. been asked a gazillion times but here it goes.
I have my home page sorted by collection but I want to organize that.. I put AcI charac. in front of the titles but they are not moving. Is it true that the only way I can get them in a particular order is if I sort the home page by Title? I dont want all the books showing up only collections...


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

MissNettaboo said:


> Ok..I know this question has prob. been asked a gazillion times but here it goes.
> I have my home page sorted by collection but I want to organize that.. I put AcI charac. in front of the titles but they are not moving. Is it true that the only way I can get them in a particular order is if I sort the home page by Title? I dont want all the books showing up only collections...


If you sort by title, your collections will show up as if each were a title, followed by all of the titles of books on your Kindle. I've created my titles using characters before the collection names - . _ ^ { (hyphen, period, underscore, carat, brace) . I have the symbol followed by a space and then the name of the collection. When sorted by title, the collections are ordered according to the order that I have used here.


----------



## bashfulreader (Jan 29, 2011)

MissNettaboo said:


> Ok..I know this question has prob. been asked a gazillion times but here it goes.
> I have my home page sorted by collection but I want to organize that.. I put AcI charac. in front of the titles but they are not moving. Is it true that the only way I can get them in a particular order is if I sort the home page by Title? I dont want all the books showing up only collections...


Yes, unfortunately the only way to get Collections to sort in alphabetical order is to sort by "Title". That's what I do. Yes, it's a tad bit annoying that the books also still show up on the home page, but I've gotten pretty good at ignoring them. By using the symbols, all the collections show up first, with the titles below them. It's not perfect, but it sure beats not having collections at all.


----------



## Batgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Most of my books are still not in collections, but I do have the following:

Reading Now
Reading Next
Samples
Samples to Buy
Star Trek
Star Wars
Netgalley to Read
Netgalley Already Read
Finished (Not Amazon)  Finished Amazon books get archived

I'm thinking of adding Classics and maybe Asian Lit.  I don't want it to get too complicated.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I started with a lot of collections based on names of authors, but I realized I would end up with hundreds of collections that way. So I just reduced them to genres plus To Be Read.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

loonlover said:


> So why can't he keep the computer desk neat and tidy?


Loonlover, I just say this while looking over the thread again. What a hoot! I have to admit that I'm a bit the same as Intinst, in that I'm very organized on paper, yet my desk is a mess. (I keep waiting until I have time to organize it perfectly. I can find anything I want, but I'm sure no one else could.) I was going to say that I am a procrastinator, but have decided to wait to make that judgment.


----------



## maverick777 (Mar 29, 2011)

Hello everyone. Newbie here. I just got my Kindle over the weekend and quickly realized organization is going to be critical since I have a few hundred books, not including the ones I've purchased through the Kindle store. I have my collection on my PC organized by author, but I realized that wasn't going to be very efficient on the Kindle, so I created the following collections (And yes, I do use the brackets on my Kindle):

[Reading Now]
[Reading Next]
[Classics]
[Favorites]
[Mystery/Thriller]
[Sci-fi/Supernatural]
[Fantasy]
[Military/Espionage]
[Non Fiction]
[Young Adult/Children]

In addition to books, I have a large collection of manga on my Kindle. Each manga series gets its own collection since some series can have 400+ chapters.

I'm sure I'll add more collections as I continue to add more books to my Kindle, but so far, these have served me well.

NOTE: Special thanks to Kindelabra for letting me create/modify/delete collections much much easier by letting me do it on my PC instead of on my Kindle.

- Another satisfied Kindle user joins the Kindle army


----------



## Amy Corwin (Jan 3, 2011)

I hadn't thought of the collections in the way most of the folks here have and I'm now rethinking my strategy.
I was thinking of it in terms of "sections in the library", and now have:
Mysteries
Historical Mysteries
Humor
Horror and Ghost Stories
Romance
Junk

The last is where I put some of the bits and pieces I don't really want to look at.

But I like the ideas of the "Read" and "To Be Read" buckets. I hadn't thought of making the collections "temporary" in that way--I was sort of thinking, "put it in a collection and leave it" but I can see the advantages of at least the "To Be Read" because I find I'd like to see what new books I've downloaded but haven't read yet, regardless of type of book.


----------



## violingal13 (Dec 12, 2010)

I'm loving all the creative collection titles! Alas, I am far to literal to adhere to such a labeling system  
I organize primarily by genre, but have created some less standard ones when the need arises.

_ _ Current
_ Children's
_ Christian Non-Fiction
_ Classics
_ [email protected] (Christianity at work - contains the lecture notes for a class I'm currently taking)
_ Fanfiction (my guilty pleasure...)
_ Fantasy
_ Fiction (primarily contemporary, but sort of a catch-all for any type of fiction that doesn't fit in my other categories)
_ Historical Fiction
_ Latin (various materials/texts for learning Latin)
_ Non-Fiction
_ PDFs
_ Reference
_ Romance
_ Samples
_ School (other class materials that are not for [email protected])
_ Science Fiction
_ Suspense & Thrillers
_ Teaching (Different books I've found related to the teaching profession - I'm an education major  )
= Games
= Next
= Pictures
> Klips (Items I send to my kindle using the Google chrome extension "send to kindle")

I categorize everything that I put on my kindle, that way I can easily find new/uncategorized items by having it display by category and going to the last page. I also do a fair amount of cross-listing, so if I have a children's sci-fi book, I put it in both categories. That way I don't have to remember how I categorized it, and can see all my options when I'm in the mood to read a certain genre. I'm sure I'll add more categories over time; I'm a bit OCD when it comes to organization (and yet my desk looks like tornado alley in the springtime...).


----------



## MoonStarRaven (Mar 4, 2011)

Its interesting to read all the different ways people have their collections arranged. Right now mine are:

~ Favorite Series - 37 (arranged by author) 
~ Favorites - 8
~ Nonfiction - 22
~ Samples - 12
~ Kindle - 4 (where user guide and dictionaries and such are placed)
~ Games - 5 (pretty much where all the apps go)
~ Classic Children's - 15
~ Classics - 27 (basically all the free books) LOL
~ Children's - 72 
~ Horror - 16
~ Fan Fiction - 21 (I love the fanficdownloader so much easier then reading it on the computer)   
~ Fiction - 5 (so far everything that doesn't fit anywhere else)
~ Unread - 37 (All the ones I haven't read are added here as well is in there "proper" collection, and then just removed from here once read)

I'm not 100% happy with the way I have mine set up but as I've only had my Kindle less then a month I don't have to many books on it yet and I was trying to keep the number of collections down but that doesn't seem to be working. LOL the more books I collect on here the more I think I need to do a complete category overhaul. At least now I have some new good ideas  
Why oh Why did they not make it so you could have collections inside of collections it would be so much easier and less cluttered looking! it would also be easier if the categories didn't move around


----------



## PrimeTime (Mar 31, 2011)

Stephen King
History
How To
Classics
Vampires
Sci-Fi
Philip K. Dick
Short Stories

Mine is a mess


----------



## mayfire (Nov 11, 2010)

Quoted from my own earlier post:
_Mine are Nightstand, Book Club 2010-2011, Biography/Autobiography/Memoir, Historical Fiction, Contemporary Fiction, Mystery/Thriller, English Literary Classics, Anything Shakespeare, European Classics, The Ancients, General Nonfiction, Reference, Back on the Shelf, Lending Enabled, Samples. 
I borrowed Nightstand (for currently reading) and Back on the Shelf (for those I have completed) from other members here. Thanks. I might just have to plagiarize from intinst.  
Edit: Add one more...Recipes. Maybe to take a lesson from intinst I should rename it "What's Cookin', Good Lookin'._

OK. After reading all of these I decided to revise a few. I think it's great fun that we are borrowing from each other!

Mystery/Thriller is now _Private Eyes and Creepy Guys_
Recipes _What's Cookin', Good Lookin' _ 
Reference _Look It Up_

Now I need some fresh ideas for the others.


----------



## geniebeanie (Apr 23, 2009)

1. Tolken my favorite author of all times
2. James Patterson
3. Historical books and fiction
4. Kennedy Assination
5. Cook Books
6. Books about the Romanoffs
7. Classics especially about the Scarlet Pimpernel and Dickens
8. Historical Detective and mystery  books, 
9. Rock History
10. General Fiction


----------



## heragn (Nov 3, 2009)

I might be a little odd, but my precious books are categorized in different Series or if they aren't a series by Author.  Anita Blake is "anita blake", Blackdagger Brotherhood is "Blackdagger Brotherhood", etc etc.  I have so many books that it's easier to search for them by series than by title.  Wish I could list them by most recent book in most recent category, but alas, no such luck!


----------



## Mo (Mar 25, 2011)

I just started using Collections. So far I have Science Fiction, Fantasy, Freelancing (for my freelance writing), and Classics.


----------

